# Rta staffie luton **urgent**



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

Just putting this on here incase anyone knows anyone around luton who may have lost their dog.

My bf has just found a black SBT hit by a car. 
She was found on Park Road, Houghton Regis.

The vet has said that if an owner doesn't come forward she will be PTS, my bf didn't get a time frame but I imagine they'll keep her on pain relief over night to give someone a chance to come forward - she will need surgery though so they won't keep her for the full 7 days as they won't do the surgery without an owner.

So, if anyone knows anyone who has lost their SBT please let me know and I can let you know what vets she is at


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe pop this in Dog Chat too as more people look in there? What a sad situation .

I do hope that it was an accident and not abandonment etc .


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you looked/contacted Doglost?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

This doesn't appear on DogsLost close to me - I'll post and see if anyone knows of any missing dogs.

I hope her owner can be found


----------

